# Öffenlicher Bereich > Expat Forum / Auswanderer >  Strom- und Wasserpreise auf Phuket

## Bagsida

Hallo,

kann mir jemand sagen wieviel auf Phuket für 1 kWh Strom und 
1 Kubikmeter Wasser offiziell berechnet werden und wieviel von jedem (falls dem so ist) für private Haushalte frei ist ?

Danke,

Bagsida

----------


## schiene

Über die Preise kann ich dir nix sagen,aber warum fragst du nicht einfach bei der jeweiligen Behörde nach??Sicher hast du jemanden in deinem Umfeld welcher Thai spricht und da einfach anrufen kann.

----------


## Bagsida

> Über die Preise kann ich dir nix sagen,aber warum fragst du nicht einfach bei der jeweiligen Behörde nach??Sicher hast du jemanden in deinem Umfeld welcher Thai spricht und da einfach anrufen kann.


Das wäre doch viel zu einfach und bringt keine Clicks   ::

----------


## odd

Privater Haushalt?

Mir wurden Preisauskünfte bis zu 5.000 Bht/Monat genannt.   ::  

Wir selbst hatten (Subventition nicht inbegriffen) zwischen 500 und 700 bht/Monat bezahlt. Im Winter immer etwas niedriger.


Wasserkosten beliefen sich auf ca. 150 Baht.

----------


## Bagsida

> Privater Haushalt?
> 
> Mir wurden Preisauskünfte bis zu 5.000 Bht/Monat genannt.   
> 
> Wir selbst hatten (Subventition nicht inbegriffen) zwischen 500 und 700 bht/Monat bezahlt. Im Winter immer etwas niedriger.
> 
> 
> Wasserkosten beliefen sich auf ca. 150 Baht.



Ja - Privathaushalt und der Vermieter kassiert nicht extra, doch hilft es wenig zu wissen wer wieviel bezahlt hat, denn das ist freilich davon abhängig wieviel man verbraucht.

Habe mir heute die beiden Abrechnungen aus der Zeit, in der hier vor mir noch niemand, bzw. ich gerade 3 Tage hier wohnte, d.h. nur Wasser für den Garten und etwas Strom benötigt wurde angeschaut. 

Strom : 

alt 324 -> Ablesung 394 = 70 kWh 
Preis THB 167,23 + Zuschlag THB 64,79= THB 232,02 + THB 16,24 VAT = THB 248,26 was THB 3,55 / kWh wären, aber Forderung = THB 0,00 ! 

Wasser : 

alt 25 -> Verbrauch 4.000 L 
Preis THB 50,- + THB 30,- + THB 5,60 VAT = THB 85,60 was THB 21,40 / Unit wären, aber Forderung THB 0,00 ! 

Bagsida

----------

